# Carnival 2012 - Rio de Janeiro



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

- edit


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos Parisian Girl; 2012 carnival is really great :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos Parisian Girl; 2012 carnival is really great :cheers:


Thanks Christos! I'll post more photos later. :cheers2:


----------



## harryc (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice start - thank you for your diligent work.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ You're welcome!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## harryc (Sep 8, 2007)

>


Gotta love the grown women, in the US they are always told that they are old and fat.


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Rio Carnival a great hello from Patras Carnival !

:hi:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

harryc said:


> Gotta love the grown women, in the US they are always told that they are old and fat.





coudlec said:


> Rio Carnival a great hello from Patras Carnival !
> 
> :hi:


Thanks guys! :cheers: 

I've been so distracted by work these past few weeks I almost completely forgot about Carnival this year. lol  Another year.. time sure flies.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/02/rio-de-janeiro-carnival-2012/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for the fantastic updates from Rio...:cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ You're welcome! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.globalsaskatoon.com/photos/rio+carnival+2012/6442584740/gallery.html


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.theblogismine.com/2012/0...hts-of-parades-in-the-sambadrome-big-picture/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.theblogismine.com/2012/0...hts-of-parades-in-the-sambadrome-big-picture/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.theblogismine.com/2012/0...hts-of-parades-in-the-sambadrome-big-picture/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.gossip-baby.com/carnaval-in-rio-2012-pics/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.gossip-baby.com/carnaval-in-rio-2012-pics/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.gossip-baby.com/carnaval-in-rio-2012-pics/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

SOURCE: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-celebration-inspires-thousands-dancers.html


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Thanks! :cheers:

Few more here,,


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing with us Parisian GIrl!! 
The Sambodromo Parade is for sure incredible, but the real Carnival in Rio takes place on the streets all around the city.. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice new photos from Rio's carnival Parisian Girl :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! Happy you enjoyed them! I'll post some more later. :cheers2:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

every Rio carnival is an array of pompous and outlandish costumes.
has anyone have an idea how much they spend for all of these fantabulous costumes and the props?


----------



## Akasuna (Mar 19, 2007)

Tooo Greatt !!

too funny for England Carnaval !! lol


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## coudlec (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent photos from Rio !

:cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Really nice set, you should post pics of the street carnival too. They say more than 4 million people went partying on the streets!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Yes indeed, I am planning on posting some street pics as well, I just wanted to post these ones off the list first. 

Thanks to all for your comments! :cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Incredible shots from Rio Carnival ...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just incredible and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! :cheers2:

Another batch here,,


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from the Sambadrome ....many thanks for posting.:cheers2:


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you Parisian Girl. The photos made my day! Great...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr









Carnival 2012 in Rio de Janeiro by JorgeBRAZIL, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco e Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco e Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco e Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco e Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco e Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana (Oct 5, 2011)

Fantastic photos!! I would really love to visit Rio one day. Thanks Paris!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Polliana! Happy you enjoyed them! 

More to come,,


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco E Daí? - Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the photo of the little girl in green playing the drums. She's so cute! Great pix Paris!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, it's all very sweet alright. Thanks Polli. :cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Bloco Simpatia É Quase Amor - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Bloco Simpatia É Quase Amor - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Bloco Simpatia É Quase Amor - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Bloco Simpatia É Quase Amor - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Bloco Simpatia É Quase Amor - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda do Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Cordão da Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Cordão da Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Cordão da Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Desfile do Cordão da Bola Preta - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Sambódromo - Foto Fernando Maia|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Sambódromo - Foto Fernando Maia|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Sambódromo - Foto Fernando Maia|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Sambódromo - Foto Fernando Maia|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Sambódromo - Foto Fernando Maia|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome work PG ! Keep coming with more pics...:cheer:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks samba_man! Glad you liked them! I'll post more later today. :cheers2:


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

This thread contains insane amounts of hotness.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Thanks diskojoe! :cheers2:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda Nem Muda nem sai de cima - Foto: Evandro Matheus/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto: Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Banda de Ipanema - Foto: Thiago Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Spanta Nenem - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Spanta Nenem - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Spanta Nenem - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Spanta Nenem - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Bloco Spanta Nenem - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 Bloco Desliga da Justiça - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 -Bloco Só Caminha - Foto:Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 -Bloco Só Caminha - Foto:Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 -Sargento Pimenta-Foto:Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

hot and fantastic pics from Rio, amazing sea of humanity....thanks for posting.:cheers:


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Totally cool carnival


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And this year carnival of Rio, was really very nice. Well done and thanks for your effort, and your work about this thread Parisian Girl :cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Great thread and awesome pics Parisian Girl, they totally portray the joy of Rios Carnival.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys! :cheers1:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Rio Carnaval 2012 - Monobloco - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Monobloco - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Monobloco - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Monobloco - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Rio Carnaval 2012 - Monobloco - Foto Fernando Maia/Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr 









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr 









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Beija-Flor de Nilópolis- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr 









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Alexandre Macieira |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr 









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Alexandre Macieira |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Alexandre Macieira |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Alexandre Macieira |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto Elisangela Leite|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Portela- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Rafael Moraes |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Nelson Perez|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Nelson Perez|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto Nelson Perez|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola São Clemente- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Mocidade de Vicente de Carvalho - Foto Elisangela Leite |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola União de Jacarepaguá - Foto Elisangela Leite |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Sereno de Campo Grande - Foto Elisangela Leite |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola União do Parque Curicica- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Sereno de Campo Grande - Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing pics , thanks parisian girl


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful girls :lol::lol:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> beautiful girls :lol::lol:


:stupid::nuts:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!  

Few more here,,


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Caprichosos de Pilares - Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Alegria da Zona Sul - Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Arranco do Engenho de Dentro - Foto Elisangela Leite |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Arranco do Engenho de Dentro- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Arranco do Engenho de Dentro - Foto Elisangela Leite |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Caprichosos de Pilares - Foto Elisangela Leite |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Caprichosos de Pilares - Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Difícil é o nome - Foto Elisangela Leite |Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Caprichosos de Pilares - Foto Raphael David|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Difícil é o nome- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible sexy images from Rio.....:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible and very nice photos from Rio's carnival :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks again guys! :cheers2:

More here,,


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Unidos do Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr









Carnaval 2012 - Escola Acadêmicos do Grande Rio- Foto AF Rodrigues|Riotur by Ascom Riotur, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^ Thanks! :cheers2:





Polliana said:


> Thank you, Paris!


You're welcome! Remind you of anyone?


----------



## Polliana (Oct 5, 2011)

Parisian Girl said:


> You're welcome! Remind you of anyone?


Lol, yes! I didn't know Lucy was in Rio this year. :lol:

She is a great mover though!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

You two are well matched alright. 


Well,, I think that's a wrap for this year folks. :cheers2:


----------



## Tate (Jun 16, 2007)

Another fantastic thread again this year, Paris! 


Nothing beats that Rio ass!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for dropping by Tate.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful log Parisian Girl. Congratulations! Have you finished? I could help by posting videos the best carnival parades in Rio this year and in recent times, what do you think?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you, Carcará. :cheers2:

Well yeah, I had finished for this year but if you want to post some vids or pics then be my guest. That would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*THE TOP FOUR CARNIVAL PARADES IN RIO 2012.*

Top 4.

*1. Parade of the Unidos da Tijuca Samba School winner of Carnival 2012. Plot: State of Pernambuco in Brasil - The Day that Royalty landed on the Avenue for Crowned King Luiz the Hinterland.*





2. *Parade of the Salgueiro Samba School in Carnival 2012. Plot: White cord and delighted. About Brazilian Literature called Cordel.*





3. *Parade of the Vila Isabel Samba School in Carnival 2012. Plot: About Angola - Africa. Semba you there ... I ***** here! - The free corner of Angola.*





4. *Parade of the Beija-flor Samba School in Carnival 2012. Plot: St. Louis (São Luís) - The poem delighted of the Maranhão. About the state capital of Maranhão in Brasil.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*COMPACT THE PARADES SAMBA SCHOOLS OF RIO DE JANEIRO 2012.*

1st Part:





2nd Part:


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

Is it for now. I'll post more next week. I'll post the 14 best shows of recent times according to my critics. Will be five shows each week, when we'll be coming from another folk festival in June.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the vids! Very nice! :cheers2:


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

Anthology show. Always watch this show, pure magic. One of the best in my opinion.

Unidos da Tijuca, winner of the 2010 Carnival.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice videos ...thanks.kay:


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Remembering...*

The plot of this latest video is called: it's a secret! So the whole parade and music was designed around that. And interestingly it was a parade environmentally friendly, because many materials are recycled after the show. And for example the second car, the one full of plants that are reused in different locations after the show. It's amazing! Lately most of the schools are adopting this kind of attitude.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Salgueiro Samba School won the 2009 Carnival. Plot: Drums.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

edit


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade School of Samba Beija-flor as one of the best of Carnival 2009. Plot: About Bain - In the shower of joy, who washes the body washes soul in revelry.*






* I love this show. One of my favorites


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade School of Samba Beija-Flor of Nilopolis winner of Carnival 2008. Plot: State of Amapá - Macapaba Solar Equinox, Fantastic Travel to the middle of the world*






* I love too this show.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the vids! :cheers2:


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade of Portela Samba School in Rio Carnival 2008. Plot: Rebuilding nature, recreating life, the dream becomes reality.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thanks for the vids! :cheers2:


Ok, but I'll post 10 vds for next week on the best shows of recent times, closing your thread brilliantly. Even for people to have a sense of what really is the Parade of Samba Schools of Rio Carnival recently. Greetings!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carcará said:


> Ok, but I'll post 10 vds for next week on the best shows of recent times, closing your thread brilliantly. Even for people to have a sense of what really is the Parade of Samba Schools of Rio Carnival recently. Greetings!


Thanks again for the uploads! :cheers2:

I don't know if you are aware of this, but I have also made threads for the last three years of Carnival. 

If you want, you can add the older vids to the appropriate threads. 

Here you go:

_2009_ >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816486
_2010_ >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065751
_2011_ >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318449

If not, then that's fine, it's not really important anyway. Just enjoy! 






JHAZbewithyou said:


> Great photos.


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them! :cheers2:


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

^^
Thanks for the tip. I'll post the 2009 and 2010 in the appropriate threads. The ancient keep posting here. Do not know why I do not like Carnival 2011. Perhaps because many schools were affected by the fire days before Carnival .. Besides the controversial result in the assessment of judges ...


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade of the Samba School Unidos da Tijuca in Rio Carnival 2011. Plot: Tonight I will take your soul - about fear.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade of the Salgueiro samba school in Rio Carnival 2007. Plot: Candaces - Africa.*






* This show is unforgettable, but the video is not good, but it was the best I found. I recommend watching a bit or the beginning of the parade.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Beija-flor - Winner of the 2007 Rio Carnival.*

*Parade of the Beija-flor Samba School in Rio Carnival 2007. Plot: Africas: From the Cradle to the Royal Court Brasiliana.*






* Wow, the Beija-flor is definitely absurd! :drool:


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade of the Viradouro Samba School in Rio Carnival 2007. Plot: The Viradouro turns the game.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade of the Beija-Flor Samba School in Rio Carnival 2006. Plot: Poços de Caldas pours on the earth its miraculous waters.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Vila Isabel - winner of the 2006 Carnival*

*Parade of the Vila Isabel Samba School in Rio Carnival 2006. Plot: Soy Loco por Ti America the Vila sings the Latinity.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Carcará said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the tip. I'll post the 2009 and 2010 in the appropriate threads. The ancient keep posting here. Do not know why I do not like Carnival 2011. Perhaps because many schools were affected by the fire days before Carnival .. Besides the controversial result in the assessment of judges ...


Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Beija-Flor - Winner of the 2004 Rio Carnival. Parade of the Beija-Flor Samba School in Rio Carnival 2004. Plot: Manoa, Manaus, Amazon, Holy Land ... That feeds the body, balances the soul and conveys peace.*






*Parade of the Viradouro Samba School in Rio Carnival 2004. Plot: About the State of Pará - asked to stop stopped, with the Viradouro I go to the Cirio of Nazare.*






*Parade of the Imperatriz Samba School in Rio Carnival 2004. Plot: About Dyestuff or Pigment called Breazail.*






:eek2: One of my favorite selections. I love all that much. I am very excited about it. Beautiful, Shining, Stunning, Amazing ... No more comments.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Beija-flor - Winner of the 2005 Rio Carnival.*

*Parade of the Beija-flor Samba School in Rio Carnival 2005. Plot: The wind cuts through the lands of the pampas. In the name of the Father, Son and Spirit Guarani. Seven people in faith and pain ... Seven missions of love - South Brasil*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Parade of the Grande Rio Samba School in Rio Carnival 2003. Plot: About Ore - Our Brasil that worth.*






* I love this show. Very special to me.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Beija-Flor won the Rio Carnival 2003. Parade of the Beija-Flor Samba School in Rio Carnival 2003. Plot: The people told her story: empty bellies can not stand upright - The hand that makes the war, makes the peace.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Carnival 2002*
*Parade of the Mangueira Samba School in Rio Carnival 2002 - Winner of the Carnival. Plot: About Northeast Brasil - Brasil with Z is for goat of plague, Brasil with S is the Nation Northeast.*


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Carnival 2002*
*Parade of the Beija-flor Samba School in Rio Carnival 2002. Plot: The Brazil gives the air of his grace of Ícaro to Rubem Berta - The urge to fly*






* Wonder this parade of my favorites.


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Carnival 2002*
*Parade of the Mocidade Samba School in Rio Carnival 2002. Plot: The Great Circus Mystic.*






* One of my favorites too. Success!


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

^^
Detail for 14:00 minute. I recommend!


----------



## Carcará (Aug 5, 2010)

*Carnival 2002*
*Parade of the Grande Rio Samba School in Rio Carnival 2002. Plot: The yellow parrots in the enchanted lands of Maranhao.*


----------

